# chicago emergency list



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

everyone else is so why not us guys

the snow guy 
(888) snow-guy if you dont have a cell and run out of payup 
(773)577-1866 cell 

iam on the north side of chicago so if anyone needs a hand let me know i have 2 trucks,3 atv's and a sh*t load of salt


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Here ya go. Bnc Services....630-768-8427 Lisle IL

and Grassbusters....630-750-2333 Naperville IL

Western suburbs, Dupage county. 

We roll together and can get a full fleet together. Bulk salt, Equipment, Trucks and Quads. Will pretty much travel anywhere when we are done or its not snowin.


----------



## mak (Jan 5, 2007)

Mike in Naperville cell 630-886-2428


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ill go out up too a 20 mile radius from Schaumburg.

224-588-2523


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I sub out of the Wheaton area. So, that's my first priority. However, if were not getting snow here I may be up for an extra plow. 630-330-9075 cell

The company I sub for can craft a very large response - prosno.com


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, I just put the super plow in front of my wifes minivan and im ichin to use it.


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*Will be here also*

I plow in the wheaton( dupage county) area. will drive up 15-20 miles any direction.
630-816-8991 Mark


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just realized that I put the wrong phone # in.

Its supposed to be 224-588-2522


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Ill throw out my cell also 630-201-6137 

Call BNC or I, anytime from anyplace and we will find a way to help you.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

My main push is as a sub north and west of the city, but after that i'm a *****, I'll go anywhere for payup , or to help in a real emergency. Come on Doug, only 20 miles? You gotta leave yourself open to adventure!  

Dale 815-690-1796


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

stroker79;397645 said:


> Also, I just put the super plow in front of my wifes minivan and im ichin to use it.


Sweet will she be out there with us @ 3 am? Hey?!, wait a second a SUPERPLOW goes on the rear not the front! Just who are you trying to fool anyhow?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm out in Woodstock. I am still in high school so unless its a weekend or christmas break, don't call until after 2:45pm I won't pick up anyway.
I have a plow on my truck and an atv with a plow.

Here is my cell.
815-790-8303.

-Mark


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;429490 said:


> Sweet will she be out there with us @ 3 am? Hey?!, wait a second a SUPERPLOW goes on the rear not the front! Just who are you trying to fool anyhow?


Its a rear plow? lol, I thought it was the one that was a giant peice of plastic that attaches to your bumper with velcro. lol oh well, we dont actually have a minivan anyway,haha.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;429529 said:


> Its a rear plow? lol, I thought it was the one that was a giant peice of plastic that attaches to your bumper with velcro. lol oh well, we dont actually have a minivan anyway,haha.


I can probably barrow my moms chevy venture. The Goobermobile as its known.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

haha, nice, that could be your backup vehicle!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;429836 said:


> haha, nice, that could be your backup vehicle!


If I tip the atv handlebars down I bet the atv and its plow would fit in the back. Probably not but it certainly would get the looks. Pull up to a driveway, open the rear hatch, toss some ramps up and back out.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe from the Franklin Park area 630-330-4321 
If you guys need any help removing or piling after a storm be happy to help.
We only do commercial and industrial.


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Brian Porter From South South Subs 
3 trucks and a whole lot of salt
815-549-6653 
Reliable Snow Removal
There if you need me....


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Where you at Brian? I'm in Joliet.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Dave Shinault
Nw Indiana And Sw Burbs 
708-703-2783


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Wild Ridge Landscaping
Joe Wildridge - owner
(317) 697 - 6721

Based outa Indianapolis, but if some one needs help really bad, and the pay is good, myself and another truck could make the trip. Got to give me some sort of notice but willing to try to help out some fellow members on here. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

dude did you call me today, I got a call from your NUMBER! Idk if you know who you are messing with dude.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

N&CLandscaping;843381 said:


> dude did you call me today, I got a call from your NUMBER! Idk if you know who you are messing with dude.


LOL....all worked out bro....talk to your friend who posted yoru phone number for the world to see...

sorry about your friends retardation.


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hanover Park ,IL Travel 20 mile radius
Good luck everyone and let's hopewe get some snow this year
224-622-8633
David


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

From Kankakee Will Travel If Not Plowing In Champaign 
I only Bring Home my Dodge With 8'x2" Boss Vee 
815-592-6456
Shawn


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

J.J. Lawn Service & Snow Removal
My name's Jason.
815-714-3244 or 815-791-7103 cell

Joliet area but willing to travel a ways to help out in an emergency.
Chevy 1/2 ton with 7'6 western and a wrangler with a 6'6 western
salt spreader on the chevy and loads of salt.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

prostk2;843731 said:


> Hanover Park ,IL Travel 20 mile radius
> Good luck everyone and let's hopewe get some snow this year
> 224-622-8633
> David


Same area!!!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

If we're really reviving this thread...Naperville/Lisle/Warrenville/etc area.

Pat
630-303-3552


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

northbrook within 20 miles,
backhoe, skid steers, pickups, shovels, daughters power wheels with a shovel duct taped to the front end....
Ben
847-321-8261


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok...so everyone is looking at this...

lets do a PS meet up...........if i start a new thread i fear nobody will see it.


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

(847) 417-0194
Live In elgin area, Plow in wheeling-itasca area.
Have the dreaded 8-5 day job in either itasca or carol stream.
Outside of 8-5 and weekends i'm up for anything.
Aaron


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

im down for a social...


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

im in Carpentersville and will go out with in a 20mile radius ask for Bob. 847-809-6072


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;844697 said:


> im down for a social...


ok..lets say the 21st of november and see what happens.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I am in Rockford and would love to help you guys but most of you are aways away if your around Rockford and need help give me a call 
CHAD 815-222-3066


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

Based out of Yorkville IL...........Have a 99 Chevy wit a 8ft plow..........Have 5 years exp. call if you need help..............309-737-9298 (Stuart)


----------



## Dankman (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm in Rockford also and could lend a hand if needed. 95' K2500 w/7'6" Western and a shovel.I plow and work as needed. 815-218-8802:salute:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I will help out
call joe 773-798-0350

95 dodge ram 4x4
7.5 meyer
salt dogg v box spreader


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Gbl insured


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

Bartlett, Streamwood, Schaumburg, Carol Stream, Bloomingdale and the surrounding areas.

Chevy 2500HD with a 2010 8'6" MVP with wings and backdrag blade, fully insured to 2 mil.

Call Jazy 630 414 1254


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well you name it... I can be there 13 years experience and can travel any where... would be coming from lockport.. I 355 and 143st...

1986 F250 Diesel with a Meyer 7.6 with Wings and back drag Edge......



Nick

708-670-0949


----------

